# Transformadores 220 a 110V



## Selti (May 5, 2006)

Hola, He comprado un aparato en USA y quisiera que me informaciónrmaran un poco, primero me gustaria saber que diferencia hay entre convertidor y transformador y segundo, es que los transformadores consiguen ondas sinusoidales?


----------



## pepepuerto (May 6, 2006)

Hola Selti ,te envio una pagina ,para que aprendas electronica, suerte un saludo

Curso Básico Electrónica Analógica


----------

